# Can someone rate my gaming PC



## MrSammy (Nov 3, 2007)

So are these specs good enough for todays gaming

*Cpu* = AMD 64 X2 6400+ black edition
*Cpu Cooling* = Thermaltake FN CPU fan
*Memory* = 4GB DDR2 800 sli ram
*Motherboard* = ASUS m2n32-sli deluxe
*Hard Drive* = 320 GB
*Power Supply* = 1010 Watt OCZ gamer sli
*O/S *= win vista premium 32
*Video Card *= XFX 640mb pci-e 16x Etreme Edition


----------



## MrSammy (Nov 3, 2007)

*What level of gaming would my PC be?*

*CPU* = AMD X2 6400+ Black Edition
*Memory* = (OCZ) 4 GB ddr2 800 SLI RAM
*Motherboard* = ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe w/wifi
*Graphics* = XFX 640mb pci-e Extreme edition SLI
*Power supply* = 1010 WATT (OCZ) SLI
*O/S* = Win Vista Premium 32 bit


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah, that should get you by for about a year, then it'll need updating again. 

It should be fine with most of the games coming out today.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm wary of ASUS boards, but I rate it as a BEAST machine thanks to the mighty 6400+ CPU.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> I'm wary of ASUS boards


I've hardly had any trouble with them.

@ MrSammy:
You haven't listed the actual model number of your video card, but judging from the specs, I'm guessing it's an 8800GTS? Definitely rates as "Beast". :grin: Fantastic pick with the power supply too.

Only one thing to mention: you've got 4GB of RAM, but a 32-bit operating system won't really be able to utilise that. If you were using a 64-bit version of Vista, I'd say that's a great choice, but with a 32-bit OS, I doubt you'll see much out of the 4th GB.

Great system over all though.


----------



## MrSammy (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks alot everyone for replying and giving suggestions
much appreciated

Cheers


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

being the 8800gts is the only card made with that amount of ram it has to be.being amd is soon to drop its next gen cpu's id wait unless ya already got it,but either way sounds like a great gamer to me.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: What level of gaming would my PC be?*

Unbelievably fantastic. Not quite the best, but it will run ANY game easily on the shelves at the minute.

Have a nice day,

Mikey.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: What level of gaming would my PC be?*

looks great, as the previous reply stated, it should run every game, You can also go here to check for specific games.


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: What level of gaming would my PC be?*

dude you have a veritable beast sitting in front of you man it looks awesome!


----------



## MrSammy (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: What level of gaming would my PC be?*

thanks everyone


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: What level of gaming would my PC be?*

well that has made his day (again). i think he kinda knew what to expect, don't you.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/#post1169493

hes already posted this thread. close please mods.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I merged the two threads instead. MrSammy, please don't double post in future - it just makes our job harder.


----------



## MrSammy (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry I hate thought i posted in the wrong place at first so thats why i posted again


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

If you think you've posted in the wrong section, just PM a Mod or Manager, and ask them to move the thread for you.


----------

